# Breeders



## Adele.H (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi 

It's my first time posting on here and just wondered if there was anyone else going through a similar experience with breeders as I'm finding it super difficult to get a Vizsla puppy.

I have been looking for a reputable Vizsla breeder for a while and finally found one that ticked all the boxes and I know I can trust. I reached out to her about 2 months ago when she told me that she expected to have a litter early June. We spoke every 2 weeks on the phone and I recently went down to visit her and her other dogs, I text her a week later and she said she was having a hard time deciding who to let the pups go to, saying there are lots of good homes to chose from and asked to meet me and my husband again. 

I am just wondering if there is anything I can do to stand out from the others this time round. This will be my first Vizsla, so I don't have much hands on experience which is why she is unsure and she says that a Vizsla really isn't a first time dog. But I have done so much research into the breed and there really isn't another breed that would compare for me, she has recommended books which I have started reading and I have been learning about HPR training and do feel I could give a Vizsla an amazing home. It's so hard not to get attached to the idea and the longer she keeps me waiting the more upset I would be if she chose someone else. 

Any advice would be great!

Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, that's kind of a tough position to be in. I don't know that I agree with her philosophy. It would put prospective clients into a very uncertain environment. Are they getting a puppy, or not.
My experience has been that a non-refundable deposit is made prior to picking up the puppies and it is not unusual to put the deposit down before the puppies are ever born. I've done it three times now. Each time the deposit was roughly 1/3rd the contract price.
Selection is based on position on list. 1st to contact, 1st to put down the deposit, and then on. Sometimes though, the right to "first pick" is a collaboration between breeders. Sometimes not.
I don't know what it would take to "stand out", but I would be ready to answer any and all questions she may have. Demonstrate that you have the ability to house, care, and attend to the puppy. Have a plan in place for the puppy, and how you would be handling the first few months. Name of veternarian.
Is the breeder stringing you long to up the price, or looking for an upfront commitment in the form of a deposit?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know some breeders that do not decided who is getting one of their pups, until they are temperament tested. Then the breeder matches the pups to the family. Some will not even take deposits, until this time.

If she's wanting to do a second interview, then she has not counted you out. 
Long standing breeders have repeat customers, that purchase from them. Also people they already know from performance homes. Whether you consider it fair, or not. Most breeders chose to place pups with them first. Then they have to learn as much as they can, about someone new. Before placing a pup with them. 

Shine was picked for me, by the breeder. I didn't even know if I was getting a male, or female. The breeder told me her collar color, and female. I picked her up 3, or 4 days later.


----------



## Adele.H (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for your help @gunnr! 

Obviously this is my first time getting a puppy so it's interesting to know that not all breeders have the same process. I was thinking that by the time the puppies were born she would have made a decision, but I get that she is just trying to make sure they go to the right home. It would be a lot easier for me if I had paid a deposit already then at least I know and I can start making sure I have everything ready. But at the moment I don't want to get carried away in case she picks someone else and there doesn't seem to be a lot of other approved breeders having litters any time soon. 

I will definitely take your advice and make sure I am fully prepped for all the questions and just try and reassure her that I have a plan in place and I'm willing to put in the effort to raise the puppy right. 

I do wonder if she might be trying to up the price, or maybe other people are offering her more or something. I just don't want to bring up money as it seems too transactional, she seems more like the type of person that just cares her dogs are well looked after. But I guess if she can't decide between me and a couple of other people that can also provide really good homes then maybe it does come down to what people can offer? Do you think it is common to offer more money in this situation?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No. Offering a well-respected breeder more money, is the last thing I would do. I think most of them would find it insulting.


----------



## Adele.H (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks @texasred! I assumed as much, that's why I haven't brought up the money side of it at all. And it's good to understand the process a bit more, that totally makes sense to wait for the puppies to develop their personality before deciding who would be the best fit. 

I guess I will just do my best when I next meet her and respect her decision as she is just trying to do the right thing for her pups, but it's definitely hard not to get attached to the idea, especially after meeting her 7 adult Vizslas who were all so lovely!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have had the same experience as TR, puppy picked for me based on temperament match. My breeder took a negligible amount of deposit which she committed to give back if we don`t find the right puppy matching me. I know several breeders who don`t ever take a deposit and they tell their clients that they will make a decision who gets a puppy from their wait list after temperament test was done. It is all in the interest of the puppy going to the best fitting home, not to insult anyone and to avoid situations like dogs having to go back to the breeder etc. As you mentioned Adele, she is most possibly trying to make the best decision.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually think she sounds a responsible breeder, she wants her dogs to go to the homes she knows are experienced, yep, it;s a catch 22 situation I know, but rather than research I would suggest getting boots on and going out with vizsla groups, and keep on doing that until people recognise you and acknowledge you, there's no easy "test cheat" to getting into a good breeders shortlist, and quite rightly so imo, Hope you don't mind me being blunt and to the point.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

"Do you think it is common to offer more money in this situation?"

I've never heard of it being done. It would seem disreputable.
In fairness to the breeder, all of my dogs, except for Finn, came from the same breeder, so we had a long history of association with each other. ( She has since past away sadly.)
I got Finn last fall from another breeder she knew, that I was put in contact with, by yet another of her friends, also a breeder.
It was this last person that I got Gunnr from some years ago, after the original owner/breeder had passed away, so I was not unknown to these women, and they knew all of the dogs I had through the years.
Finn was not a puppy on my radar last fall. I had originally contacted the breeder I picked up Gunnr from and she put me on a list for a prospective puppy in April of this year. She called me a week or so later and told me of the litter Finn was a part of, and that he was available. A few phone calls and introductions,a 6 hour drive to Maine, and Finn became mine. 
In this case, one breeder networked for me to get me a puppy six months ahead of time., from a breeder I did not even know about This is not the first time this has happened to me either, one breeder finding me a puppy. So that can happen also which I why I always tell folks to be honest with the breeder as to your intentions, goals and desire for this puppy. 
My first ever Vizsla, I contacted the President of the Vizsla Club of America, whose phone number I found in a hunting magazine. She, Lynn Wolfe, told me that the dogs she bred, were not the type of Vizlsas I would want, and she put me in contact with another breeder, Lisa Deforrest, who was breeding Vizlsas for the on foot hunter. A few weeks later,I had a Vizlsa puppy I named Boone, who was essentially picked for me by the breeder.
The point to all of this is to be honest. If she doesn't have a puppy that suits you, she may well know someone that does. The Vizlsa community is somewhat limited and small. People know each other, or know of each other.
I wish you all of the luck and success.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Adele.H said:


> Hi
> 
> It's my first time posting on here and just wondered if there was anyone else going through a similar experience with breeders as I'm finding it super difficult to get a Vizsla puppy.
> 
> ...


I dont know what state you are in but I got my fabulous vizsla from Valley View Vizsla’s in Southern California. Kim is the breeder, & breeds a vizsla with amazing temperament. Our V is 4 now, & had always been easy. Everyone loves Cashew. 
Kim only breeds once a year, & you can put a deposit in for pup before it is born. you will be able to see photos of pups inside mama belly on their Facebook site. 
Kim will have you fill out a form with info, she wants to know if you have the right space in your yard, etc for V. Do know though, they are not outside dogs, they need to be with you as much as possible.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Best of luck Adele.H

I ran into a similar experience my first go around. I was the first to call the breeder and first to get on her list when we were getting our first V three years ago. Once she found out she was only having (3) pups total, all being males, she informed me that she wanted all her pups going to previous V owners and/or true hunting families. Obviously we were really bummed, it was an incredible litter. 

But she put me in touch with a 45+ V breeder in Chicago and as luck would have it they had one male available from a recent litter. It was last pick male. So we got on a plane and flew to Chicago with a weeks notice. Milo has been an absolute gem of a V and his bloodlines are the who's who of past Vizslas champs both in show and field trials. So we got really lucky. 

First forward to last year. We again reached out to the breeder in Chicago and she informed me that her breeding days are slowing down, but did put me in touch with a very close friend of hers in Florida. They bred together through the years. We got on the list very early and we got second pick female (we really wanted a female this go around). We picked Chloe up last July and she's been incredibly. It's actually Milo's half sister. They share the same sire (simply luck). 

Point being, as you can see from previous posts, stories and experiences are all over the place and you will eventually find a great breeder. Just take a deep breathe and let the V come to you. I am a big believe in fate. You'll soon have you loving V and have many years with a wonderful breed. 

Best of luck and don't be nervous when you go meet the breeder.....you'll do great! Btw: Our first V's after many years of Labs and they are a ton of work but extremely enjoyable.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would like to chime in and agree to some of the members. Never offer additional money because that would be really an insult. Reputable breeders make decisions on certain criteria (he/she follows) based on puppy temperament eval, structure, puppy questionnaire, direction of the breeder's program, etc. but not the money. 

Only thing I can suggest at this point is just be patient. I understand your frustration but please do understand also the breeder's position. Really difficult to assess and make a successful match.


----------

